# elgin clock



## tpieman22 (Nov 6, 2009)

Good day warbird fans. I recently acquired an old E37500 clock it is running as I type. the one hand that is for 24 hours is lying inside it. My father was a gunnery mechanic(what he told me) on Iwo Jima in WW2. He said he synched guns to fire thru the blades on fighter planes. Is this clock one used on P-51s or Douglas Dauntless? Figgered some one in here would know. Love to find pics of some of those outfits believe he was in the 44th


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2009)

The P-51 did not have guns which fired through the propeller arc. He was a mechanic on Iwo? Most all of our USAAC fighter planes held their guns in wing bays outside of the arc. Exceptions were P-39s, but to the best of my knowledge these were not stationed near Iwo at this time of the war. I can't speak for the Dauntless. She did have two .30 cal machine guns that mounted above the engine cowl. Was your father Marine or Navy?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum pieman!


----------



## tpieman22 (Nov 6, 2009)

He was in the army aircorp.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day mate. Welcome!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2009)

A picture of the clock might help. I have a Waltham 8 day clock out of an F4U Corsair and am always on the lookout for more aircraft clocks.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2009)

{crickets}


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2009)

tpieman22 said:


> He was in the army aircorp.



Then I would suspect that the likelihood of him working on a Dauntless would be extremely remote. Perhaps he misremembered.


----------



## tpieman22 (Nov 16, 2009)

he has been gone along time be tough to ask him Lol the clock I have for sale is on ebay with pictures albeit they are not real good on back it says contract no E-37500 ser no 000791


----------



## KdjG (Mar 24, 2013)

evangilder said:


> A picture of the clock might help. I have a Waltham 8 day clock out of an F4U Corsair and am always on the lookout for more aircraft clocks.


 
I have just acquired the same clock from my father, a WWII pilot, retired USNV Lt. CMDR. We found it sitting in a drawer. (Over the past few months he also gave me his wool NAVY blanket and his silk aviator scarf). I'd like some info on this clock, how it works etc. if anyone can help?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 25, 2013)

here's the one I have. Nothing to it on how it works. Wind it up (don't over wind it) pull the stem out and set it and let it go. Mine runs a good 5 or 6 days before it stops.


----------

